# 2910 ROPS and canopy



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

My kids and family accuse Me at times of being a hoarder.  I've tried to tell them that I only keep stuff I'm sure I'll use in the future. A perfect example is, a couple years ago I dismantled an old sod harvester for a fellow to get a donor engine for his Ford powered forklift. One of the things I kept from the dismantle was a nice, large all steel canopy. This was long before I bought my 2910. Well, when I finally bought the 2910 a year ago, it came without a ROPS or a canopy and since I do a LOT of mowing (8-9 acres once a week every week from mid March to mid October) I wanted a ROPS and canopy for it. I picked up a used ROPS for $300 and whatta ya know, with just a little welding and adapting, that big canopy I saved off the sod harvester looks like it was made just for my tractor. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a nice addition to your tractor! You're going to enjoy that come summer!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good professional looking job TraderMark. Enjoy!


----------

